# Most beautiful beaches in the world



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

That's the claim anyway.....been coming here since a small child, watched it change endlessly....beaches are always beatiful. You'll here a lot of country songs reference PC or Panama City in their songs...this is the place. Btw, it's on the panhandle of Florida


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

It beats the heck out of watching it rain on down hay. Good for you. Enjoy.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

One of my good friends has a condo in PC. He loves it there and will eventually make a permanent move.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

I'd be so out of place lol im happy out in the field. Guess im weird.

Though I do wish I could go to a beach and get away sometimes


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Bgriffin856 said:


> I'd be so out of place lol im happy out in the field. Guess im weird.
> Though I do wish I could go to a beach and get away sometimes


I'm like a fish outta water myself......but it is nice to get away occasionally


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

Is that the boardwalk?


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

About ten years ago the then boyfriend now husband of my wife's cousin bought a ticket from London to Panama City. Got on the plane and arrived in New York City and found his gate connection to Panama City. The only problem was he meant to go to Panama City, Panama. Not Florida.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Nothing better than a nice beach, comfy chair, cold beverage, and beautiful scenery. Relaxes me in a hurry. Went to Destin last year and going to try some beaches on Lake Michigan in a couple of weeks.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

haybaler101 said:


> Nothing better than a nice beach, comfy chair, cold beverage, and beautiful scenery. Relaxes me in a hurry. Went to Destin last year and going to try some beaches on Lake Michigan in a couple of weeks.


I bet the little lady had fun in Destin.....lots of shopping to be done there, we always have to make the trip over while in PC, couldn't imagine staying there, I'd be broke between the wife and daughters....


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Tammy's oldest cousin in England plans on retiring to Spain when the time comes, I do believe he said near the coast as well.

I've never been to Spain or a beach in Spain, I really hope that cousin is minding his pennies.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

somedevildawg said:


> I bet the little lady had fun in Destin.....lots of shopping to be done there, we always have to make the trip over while in PC, couldn't imagine staying there, I'd be broke between the wife and daughters....


Actually stayed at Miramar Beach but yes outlet malls everywhere. Hit a few of them plus Bass Pro Shops. Spent the most money on a chartered fishing trip.


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

Yep, good ole Panama City. The ******* Riviera. And a few other nicknames that I probably can't post here.

Nothing better than those white sand beaches along the Florida Panhandle. From PC to Destin to Fort Walton to Pensacola to Gulf Shores, I like them all.

Last few years, we've gone to Pensacola Beach. Not as crowded as some of the other beaches and Pegleg Pete's has the best grouper I've eaten anywhere.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

The post commander at the local VFW and a few of the other old farts all chipped in and bought a place down in Florida somewhere. After listening to you guys talk about the beaches, I may have to accept that open invitation and head down there this winter.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

haybaler101 said:


> Actually stayed at Miramar Beach but yes outlet malls everywhere. Hit a few of them plus Bass Pro Shops. Spent the most money on a chartered fishing trip.


They have just about closed the charter fishing business in Florida with rules and regs.....I know guys with they're life savings in the balance and they've been forced to close up....


mlappin said:


> The post commander at the local VFW and a few of the other old farts all chipped in and bought a place down in Florida somewhere. After listening to you guys talk about the beaches, I may have to accept that open invitation and head down there this winter.


You should Marty, would do ya good to get some Florida sand in yer shoes, and grouper in yer belly....


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Oh I've been to Florida before, years and years ago when I was young, stayed at an aunts. Seemed to remember it'd rain in the morning, then the sun would come out then you'd sweat the rest of the day, humidity was downright oppressive, this was in February.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Neighbors have a pond right close to our property about 2-300 yards from the barn. They have a bench on the one bank thats as close to the beach as I get. It is rather peaceful and relaxing to just to sit on that bench looking over the water listening to the birds singing


----------



## Fowllife (Sep 10, 2010)

Bgriffin856 said:


> Neighbors have a pond right close to our property about 2-300 yards from the barn. They have a bench on the one bank thats as close to the beach as I get. It is rather peaceful and relaxing to just to sit on that bench looking over the water listening to the birds singing


If you want peaceful, go north instead of south. Took the wife & kids to Kure Beach NC last spring. It's a smaller more "local" type area about 50 or so miles north of Murtle Beach. It wasn't too crowded but was still too "touristy" for me. Beautiful view with a nice boardwalk, just not for me though.

For my birthday last year my lovely wife sent me to Canada with some buddies on a hunting trip (Ontario, about 75 mi due east of Saulte Sainte Marie) The lake that we stayed on was my kind of beach. There wasn't and white sand beach or girls in bikinis, but seeing the fog rise off the lake in the morning and the reflection of the mountain in the background was even better in my book. Every one like something a little different, for me, give me peace and quiet any day.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

mlappin said:


> Oh I've been to Florida before, years and years ago when I was young, stayed at an aunts. Seemed to remember it'd rain in the morning, then the sun would come out then you'd sweat the rest of the day, humidity was downright oppressive, this was in February.


You're memory serves you well.....


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

somedevildawg said:


> You're memory serves you well.....


I thought so, but it has been a long time.

My wife has her heart set on seeing Disneyworld someday, been there and done that as well. Stand in line for three hours for one ride while sweating like your in a freaking sauna, not for me, done made enough idiot bricks without accumulators or other modern day conveniences to ever want to go to Florida again.

She has her heart set on it though. Just may have to watch the Florida weather real close one of these winters and just go when it's supposed to be cooler and hasn't rained for a bit.

Between the three open hearts and some pulmonary damage from improper cardiac function she can't take heat, humidity or cold. That's why we've been doing the UK vacations. Contrary to common believe, England isn't near as wet at the part we stay in as the myths would have you believe. Cooler temps and a more temperate humidity makes the wife pretty perky when she can breath correctly.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Well, they addressed that dilemma at Disney world......nowadays you buy what's called a fastpass and you get to skip ahead in the line to the fastpass line.....all you have to do is pay a bit more, but the look on everyone else's face is priceless 

Sounds like Colorado might be a good destination, anywhere but Denver that is....


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Got back week ago Saturday from orange beach, I'm 38 years old never been gone for a solid week in my life on a vacation, if it wasn't for the wife it would probably be another 38 years!!


----------

